# I added some if anyone cares.



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! very impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

*Added some more*

I added a few my wife took. We got a new house in GA. We're upper class...We paid someone to take the wheels off. 

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. 

I have to tell you that picture 54 told me that I need to get my eyes checked. Before I zoomed in on the picture, I thought it was a lone buffalo on a hill. I laughed when I saw what it really was. lol


----------

